# please read hijackthis log



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi, any help will be appreciated. application error message memory could not be read. Trying to list on ebay (have been for over ayear} after entering password error message appears and closes to start page. there are 4 users on computer, 1 opens pages exremely slow..says detectecting proxy settings? Thankyou!

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] BUSTY_STRIPPER.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2 [2]] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver [2]] WINLODR.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eMailEncryption] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe runstart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSPFix] C:\Program Files\Common Files\eAcceleration\LSPfix\LSPmonitor.exe normal
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyPointsPointAlert] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eanth_critical_update_alert] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe /Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sginst] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SCRIPT~1\sginst.exe /upd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock32driver] win32server.scr
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dguard] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQUpdatesChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\uc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQConfigChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\cc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dxaktdgu] C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nppkmznc] C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFavorites] c:\program files\winfavorites\WinFavorites.exe1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFIMPSV] C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\windows\msbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BEHL] C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Open Site] C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BBFIL] C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you have a lot of problems there 
post a full log and we can see what we can do,

we will need a full log from EACH user as some things will need fixing under each users profile


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

Ima newbie
how do u post a full log?


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

this is the full log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 5:46:14 PM, on 10/30/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\veloz.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\MyPointsPointAlert.exe
C:\windows\msbb.exe
C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http:/www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.planetradio933.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchv.com/w/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\outones.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\StopSign\webcbrowse0.dll
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57E69D5A-6539-4d7d-9637-775DE8A385B4} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Restart WSC Setting] C:\PROGRA~1\blcorp\UWCSuite\WSC\wscrestp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winsockdriver] beta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EanthologyApp] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE /b Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeSurfingUpdate] C:\Program Files\SafeSurfing\SSUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] BUSTY_STRIPPER.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2 [2]] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver [2]] WINLODR.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eMailEncryption] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe runstart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSPFix] C:\Program Files\Common Files\eAcceleration\LSPfix\LSPmonitor.exe normal
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyPointsPointAlert] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eanth_critical_update_alert] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe /Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sginst] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SCRIPT~1\sginst.exe /upd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock32driver] win32server.scr
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dguard] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQUpdatesChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\uc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQConfigChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\cc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dxaktdgu] C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nppkmznc] C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFavorites] c:\program files\winfavorites\WinFavorites.exe1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFIMPSV] C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\windows\msbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BEHL] C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Open Site] C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BBFIL] C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "D:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper Free Edition\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ContentService] C:\WINDOWS\System32\winservn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eZmmod] C:\PROGRA~1\ezula\mmod.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OEPowerPlugs] C:\Program Files\PowerPlugs\Outlook Express Stationery\OLExp\winoeinit.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [WinStart Commander] WsCmd800.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ebates - file://C:\Program Files\EbatesMoeMoneyMaker\System\Temp\ebates_script0.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Ebates (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1269/ftp.coupons.com/v6/brix6ie.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1FDEC088-A699-46FE-BF76-D5FD6DAE6150} (UCSearch.ucUCSearch) - http://www.armbender.com/UCSearch.CAB
O16 - DPF: {22E5705C-991A-4646-9053-A9525CA7222A} - http://www.topmoxie.com/external/builds/mypoints/mpmoxie.cab
O16 - DPF: {26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2} - http://new.tnc4u.com/MCInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E} - http://69.0.137.190/Netster.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0829a8578d9e0567e005/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.143/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {768D513A-C75B-4FAA-8452-E906CDAB6545} (FVLiteLoad Class) - http://digitalflip.biz/fvlite/fvliteY.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://64.146.72.210:8111/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8E71371-F7F7-11D2-A2CE-0060B0FB9D0D} (CDToolCtrl Class) - http://free.aol.com/tryaolfree/cdt175/aolcdt175.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14} (TIBSLoader Class) - http://www.movie-browser.com/tl4000.dll
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7A05BAC-9778-410A-9CDE-BFBD4D5D2B7F} (iPIX Media Send Class) - http://216.249.24.149/code/iPIX-ImageWell-ipix.cab
O16 - DPF: {FCE90474-8B60-445B-A2B5-57E289BCEA42} (SmartDownloader Control) - http://www.downloadcoach.com/SmartDownloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A8B0827-F3C3-46FF-AFB5-51B9263A2002}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6366DC9A-E9E9-4773-95DF-AF1E2DDB1B25}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

heres the third out of the four

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 5:56:35 PM, on 10/30/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\veloz.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\MyPointsPointAlert.exe
C:\windows\msbb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\DownloadPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.couldnotfind.com/search_page.html?&account_id=132986
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.supret.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://my.attbi.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\outones.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\StopSign\webcbrowse0.dll
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57E69D5A-6539-4d7d-9637-775DE8A385B4} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Restart WSC Setting] C:\PROGRA~1\blcorp\UWCSuite\WSC\wscrestp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winsockdriver] beta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EanthologyApp] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE /b Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeSurfingUpdate] C:\Program Files\SafeSurfing\SSUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] BUSTY_STRIPPER.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2 [2]] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver [2]] WINLODR.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eMailEncryption] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe runstart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSPFix] C:\Program Files\Common Files\eAcceleration\LSPfix\LSPmonitor.exe normal
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyPointsPointAlert] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eanth_critical_update_alert] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe /Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sginst] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SCRIPT~1\sginst.exe /upd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock32driver] win32server.scr
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dguard] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQUpdatesChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\uc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQConfigChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\cc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dxaktdgu] C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nppkmznc] C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFavorites] c:\program files\winfavorites\WinFavorites.exe1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFIMPSV] C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\windows\msbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BEHL] C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Open Site] C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BBFIL] C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [WinStart Commander] WsCmd800.exe
O4 - Startup: Download Plus.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\DownloadPlus.exe
O4 - Startup: Hewlett-Packard Recorder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 900 series\FRU\Remind32.exe
O4 - Startup: Virtual Bouncer.lnk = C:\Program Files\VBouncer\VirtualBouncer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ebates - file://C:\Program Files\EbatesMoeMoneyMaker\System\Temp\ebates_script0.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Ebates (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1269/ftp.coupons.com/v6/brix6ie.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1FDEC088-A699-46FE-BF76-D5FD6DAE6150} (UCSearch.ucUCSearch) - http://www.armbender.com/UCSearch.CAB
O16 - DPF: {22E5705C-991A-4646-9053-A9525CA7222A} - http://www.topmoxie.com/external/builds/mypoints/mpmoxie.cab
O16 - DPF: {26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2} - http://new.tnc4u.com/MCInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E} - http://69.0.137.190/Netster.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0829a8578d9e0567e005/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.143/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {768D513A-C75B-4FAA-8452-E906CDAB6545} (FVLiteLoad Class) - http://digitalflip.biz/fvlite/fvliteY.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://64.146.72.210:8111/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8E71371-F7F7-11D2-A2CE-0060B0FB9D0D} (CDToolCtrl Class) - http://free.aol.com/tryaolfree/cdt175/aolcdt175.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14} (TIBSLoader Class) - http://www.movie-browser.com/tl4000.dll
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7A05BAC-9778-410A-9CDE-BFBD4D5D2B7F} (iPIX Media Send Class) - http://216.249.24.149/code/iPIX-ImageWell-ipix.cab
O16 - DPF: {FCE90474-8B60-445B-A2B5-57E289BCEA42} (SmartDownloader Control) - http://www.downloadcoach.com/SmartDownloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A8B0827-F3C3-46FF-AFB5-51B9263A2002}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6366DC9A-E9E9-4773-95DF-AF1E2DDB1B25}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

and the last one

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 6:06:13 PM, on 10/30/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\veloz.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
C:\windows\msbb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\MyPointsPointAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\outones.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\StopSign\webcbrowse0.dll
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57E69D5A-6539-4d7d-9637-775DE8A385B4} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Restart WSC Setting] C:\PROGRA~1\blcorp\UWCSuite\WSC\wscrestp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winsockdriver] beta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EanthologyApp] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE /b Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeSurfingUpdate] C:\Program Files\SafeSurfing\SSUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] BUSTY_STRIPPER.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2 [2]] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver [2]] WINLODR.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eMailEncryption] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe runstart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSPFix] C:\Program Files\Common Files\eAcceleration\LSPfix\LSPmonitor.exe normal
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyPointsPointAlert] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eanth_critical_update_alert] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe /Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sginst] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SCRIPT~1\sginst.exe /upd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock32driver] win32server.scr
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dguard] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQUpdatesChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\uc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SQConfigChecker] C:\Program Files\Sqwire\cc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dxaktdgu] C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nppkmznc] C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFavorites] c:\program files\winfavorites\WinFavorites.exe1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFIMPSV] C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\windows\msbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BEHL] C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Open Site] C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BBFIL] C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "D:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper Free Edition\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [WinStart Commander] WsCmd800.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1269/ftp.coupons.com/v6/brix6ie.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1FDEC088-A699-46FE-BF76-D5FD6DAE6150} (UCSearch.ucUCSearch) - http://www.armbender.com/UCSearch.CAB
O16 - DPF: {22E5705C-991A-4646-9053-A9525CA7222A} - http://www.topmoxie.com/external/builds/mypoints/mpmoxie.cab
O16 - DPF: {26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2} - http://new.tnc4u.com/MCInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E} - http://69.0.137.190/Netster.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0829a8578d9e0567e005/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.143/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {768D513A-C75B-4FAA-8452-E906CDAB6545} (FVLiteLoad Class) - http://digitalflip.biz/fvlite/fvliteY.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://64.146.72.210:8111/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8E71371-F7F7-11D2-A2CE-0060B0FB9D0D} (CDToolCtrl Class) - http://free.aol.com/tryaolfree/cdt175/aolcdt175.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14} (TIBSLoader Class) - http://www.movie-browser.com/tl4000.dll
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7A05BAC-9778-410A-9CDE-BFBD4D5D2B7F} (iPIX Media Send Class) - http://216.249.24.149/code/iPIX-ImageWell-ipix.cab
O16 - DPF: {FCE90474-8B60-445B-A2B5-57E289BCEA42} (SmartDownloader Control) - http://www.downloadcoach.com/SmartDownloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A8B0827-F3C3-46FF-AFB5-51B9263A2002}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6366DC9A-E9E9-4773-95DF-AF1E2DDB1B25}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't really know where to start - there's just so much.

Ok, a virus scan is an absolute must here: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/

Also to remove all the spyware, adaware get Adaware 6 or Spybot Search and Destroy, or both. Here's a link: http://spywareinfo.com/downloads.php?cat=sp#det
Its very important that you update each of these programs before you scan - you'll see the update once you open the program. Fix all problems these two programs find.

Then you'll need to post a new log. One log from within an administartor account will do.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

thank you i will do that and repost tomorrow..my daughter has homework on the computer and i need to let her on for now.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

I ran Norton and Spybot S&D. Here is new hijack log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 12:22:58 AM, on 10/31/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\blcorp\UWCSuite\UltraZip\UltraZip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchv.com/w/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\outones.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\StopSign\webcbrowse0.dll
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57E69D5A-6539-4d7d-9637-775DE8A385B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Restart WSC Setting] C:\PROGRA~1\blcorp\UWCSuite\WSC\wscrestp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winsockdriver] beta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EanthologyApp] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EACCEL~1\EANTHO~1.EXE /b Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeSurfingUpdate] C:\Program Files\SafeSurfing\SSUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] BUSTY_STRIPPER.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2 [2]] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver [2]] WINLODR.SCR
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebScan] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\ANTI-V~1\DEFSCA~1.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eMailEncryption] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\VELOZD~1\velozsys.exe runstart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSPFix] C:\Program Files\Common Files\eAcceleration\LSPfix\LSPmonitor.exe normal
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eanth_critical_update_alert] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SYSTEM~1\sys_alert.exe /Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sginst] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\SCRIPT~1\sginst.exe /upd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock32driver] win32server.scr
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dguard] C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\DOWNLO~1\dguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dxaktdgu] C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nppkmznc] C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFavorites] c:\program files\winfavorites\WinFavorites.exe1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFIMPSV] C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BEHL] C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Open Site] C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BBFIL] C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [WinStart Commander] WsCmd800.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1269/ftp.coupons.com/v6/brix6ie.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1FDEC088-A699-46FE-BF76-D5FD6DAE6150} (UCSearch.ucUCSearch) - http://www.armbender.com/UCSearch.CAB
O16 - DPF: {26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2} - http://new.tnc4u.com/MCInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E} - http://69.0.137.190/Netster.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0829a8578d9e0567e005/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.143/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {768D513A-C75B-4FAA-8452-E906CDAB6545} (FVLiteLoad Class) - http://digitalflip.biz/fvlite/fvliteY.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://64.146.72.210:8111/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8E71371-F7F7-11D2-A2CE-0060B0FB9D0D} (CDToolCtrl Class) - http://free.aol.com/tryaolfree/cdt175/aolcdt175.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14} (TIBSLoader Class) - http://www.movie-browser.com/tl4000.dll
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7A05BAC-9778-410A-9CDE-BFBD4D5D2B7F} (iPIX Media Send Class) - http://216.249.24.149/code/iPIX-ImageWell-ipix.cab
O16 - DPF: {FCE90474-8B60-445B-A2B5-57E289BCEA42} (SmartDownloader Control) - http://www.downloadcoach.com/SmartDownloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A8B0827-F3C3-46FF-AFB5-51B9263A2002}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6366DC9A-E9E9-4773-95DF-AF1E2DDB1B25}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] BUSTY_STRIPPER.SCR (was on your firs one)

O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dxaktdgu] C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nppkmznc] C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFavorites] c:\program files\winfavorites\WinFavorites.exe1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFIMPSV] C:\WINDOWS\CFIMPSV.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BEHL] C:\WINDOWS\BEHL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Open Site] C:\Program Files\Open Site\opnste.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BBFIL] C:\WINDOWS\BBFIL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winsockdriver] beta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] BUSTY_STRIPPER.SCR
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57E69D5A-6539-4d7d-9637-775DE8A385B4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\outones.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\StopSign\webcbrowse0.dll
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll
O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {57E69D5A-6539-4d7d-9637-775DE8A385B4} - (no file)

Running Processes:
C:\WINDOWS\yideqlaf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ynfwkqhf.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe

Main file to find and destroy is the infamous Busty Stripper.SCR file. That is a worm/virus. (PS, NEVER download any file from the net or more specifically any NewsGroups that have the .SCR extension, or even C_Documents_and_Settings.... at the beginning of the file... all of these are viruses / worms)

Make sure your Startup (MSCONFIG) does not have the Busty Stripper (or anything I have noted above) in the startup list. Then search for the files and delete them.

(please excuse any dupes... it was a LONG list!)

You might want to consider just format the whole thing and start from scratch!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

All these 017 entries need to be fixed also:

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4A8B0827-F3C3-46FF-AFB5-51B9263A2002}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6366DC9A-E9E9-4773-95DF-AF1E2DDB1B25}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{1AB3F780-80FE-4370-8A5C-6794F6325779}: Domain = I6483.find-quick.com


Restart after fixing.

Post another log please as some of those you have are likely not going to be removed so easily.


BTW post the log from the Administrator account first.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

What is reformatting? Do you me reinstall Windows XP?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blusafire:_
> *What is reformatting? Do you me reinstall Windows XP? *


Yes that's what that is, but I don't think that is necessary at this point. Please post a fresh Hijack This log from the administartor account only. Let's do the accounts one at a time. I honestly believe we can get you straightened out without reformatting.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

I have to drop my daughter off at a party, be right back.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

:up: I'll be around most of the night.

blusaphire mutters .....flrman1 get a life.....as she shakes her head slowly from side to side......


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

I removed entries. Here is new Log.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 7:36:29 PM, on 10/31/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://dev.ntcor.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000762-3965-4A1A-98CE-3D4BF457D4C8} - C:\Program Files\Lycos\Sidesearch\sidesearch1311.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2662BDD7-05D6-408F-B241-FF98FACE6054} - C:\Program Files\Sqwire\u.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\outones.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6} - C:\PROGRA~1\ACCELE~1\StopSign\webcbrowse0.dll
O2 - BHO: WinShow module - {6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D8E25C53-9508-4f5c-9249-D98D438891D5} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssurf022.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Search Toolbar - {57E69D5A-6539-4d7d-9637-775DE8A385B4} - C:\Program Files\Sqwire\t.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adult Links - {965E6B07-6832-4738-BDBE-25F226BA2AB0} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\QaBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeSurfingUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SSUpdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra button: Sidesearch (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Block This Page (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1269/ftp.coupons.com/v6/brix6ie.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {1FDEC088-A699-46FE-BF76-D5FD6DAE6150} (UCSearch.ucUCSearch) - http://www.armbender.com/UCSearch.CAB
O16 - DPF: {26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2} - http://new.tnc4u.com/MCInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E} - http://69.0.137.190/Netster.dll
O16 - DPF: {486E48B5-ABF2-42BB-A327-2679DF3FB822} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/IA/ia_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0829a8578d9e0567e005/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.143/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {768D513A-C75B-4FAA-8452-E906CDAB6545} (FVLiteLoad Class) - http://digitalflip.biz/fvlite/fvliteY.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://64.146.72.210:8111/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8E71371-F7F7-11D2-A2CE-0060B0FB9D0D} (CDToolCtrl Class) - http://free.aol.com/tryaolfree/cdt175/aolcdt175.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14} (TIBSLoader Class) - http://www.movie-browser.com/tl4000.dll
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7A05BAC-9778-410A-9CDE-BFBD4D5D2B7F} (iPIX Media Send Class) - http://216.249.24.149/code/iPIX-ImageWell-ipix.cab
O16 - DPF: {FCE90474-8B60-445B-A2B5-57E289BCEA42} (SmartDownloader Control) - http://www.downloadcoach.com/SmartDownloader.cab


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

Can I delete these?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchv.com/w/search.html
O3 - Toolbar: Adult Links - {965E6B07-6832-4738-BDBE-25F226BA2AB0} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\QaBar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000762-3965-4A1A-98CE-3D4BF457D4C8} - C:\Program Files\Lycos\Sidesearch\sidesearch1311.dll


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I see you have spybot but i recommend you get Adaware also.

Click on the link below and it will download CWShredder. Close all browser windows. UnZip it and click on the cwshredder.exe and let it do it's thing.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/beta/CWShredder.exe

When it is finished restart your computer.

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ and download Adaware 6

Install the program and launch it.

I strongly recommend that you read the help file to familiarize yourself with the program.

Before running the scan look at the top of the main window and you will see a Gear Icon. This is where you configure the settings. Click on that and then in the next window that pops up click on the "Scanning" tab on the left side. Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.
The click on the "Tweak" tab and under "Scanning engine" put a check by "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then......under "Cleaning engine" put a ckeck by "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot" then click "Proceed"

Next in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and get the latest referencefiles.
After getting the latest referencefiles you are ready to scan.

Click "Start" and in the next window make sure "Active in depth scanning" is checked then click "Next" and the scan will begin.

When it is finished put a check by and let it fix everything it finds.

Restart your computer.

This should clean up a lot. Come back and post another HJT log from this accoumt and I'll go through it and tell you what else to remove.

If you have already run Adaware with these settings just run CWshredder and post another log.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

new log.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 10:07:56 PM, on 10/31/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\hijackthis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeSurfingUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SSUpdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1269/ftp.coupons.com/v6/brix6ie.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: {26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2} - http://new.tnc4u.com/MCInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0829a8578d9e0567e005/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.143/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {768D513A-C75B-4FAA-8452-E906CDAB6545} (FVLiteLoad Class) - http://digitalflip.biz/fvlite/fvliteY.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://64.146.72.210:8111/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14} (TIBSLoader Class) - http://www.movie-browser.com/tl4000.dll
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7A05BAC-9778-410A-9CDE-BFBD4D5D2B7F} (iPIX Media Send Class) - http://216.249.24.149/code/iPIX-ImageWell-ipix.cab
O16 - DPF: {FCE90474-8B60-445B-A2B5-57E289BCEA42} (SmartDownloader Control) - http://www.downloadcoach.com/SmartDownloader.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

That looks much better.

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.stop-sign.com/support/homepage.php

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0df3baf9-cf93-4c21-9eda-f021b8bee5ce} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll

O3 - Toolbar: stcrstfrrye - {84d5e5ce-92a0-41ad-bc82-9cc37aef3e5f} - C:\DOCUME~1\Jennifer\APPLIC~1\ckmchtoopgr.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SafeSurfingUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SSUpdate.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm

O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1.../v6/brix6ie.cab

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/f...etup1.0.0.5.cab

O16 - DPF: {26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2} - http://new.tnc4u.com/MCInst.cab

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/0829a8578d9e05...ip/RdxIE601.cab

O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.143/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

O16 - DPF: {768D513A-C75B-4FAA-8452-E906CDAB6545} (FVLiteLoad Class) - http://digitalflip.biz/fvlite/fvliteY.cab

O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://64.146.72.210:8111/AxisCamControl.cab

O16 - DPF: {C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14} (TIBSLoader Class) - http://www.movie-browser.com/tl4000.dll

O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/active...ntrol_v1-32.cab

O16 - DPF: {F7A05BAC-9778-410A-9CDE-BFBD4D5D2B7F} (iPIX Media Send Class) - http://216.249.24.149/code/iPIX-ImageWell-ipix.cab

O16 - DPF: {FCE90474-8B60-445B-A2B5-57E289BCEA42} (SmartDownloader Control) - http://www.downloadcoach.com/SmartDownloader.cab

restart to safe mode and delete:

The C:\WINDOWS\System32\SSUpdate.exe file
The C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert folder

Come back and post the log from the next account.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

I have done everything except restart in safe mode & delete. I am not really sure what you mean. I started in safe mode but didn't know what you mean about delete.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Start to safe made. Click on My computer. Click on "Local Disk C:"

Navigate to The C:\WINDOWS\System32 folder and locate the SSUpdate.exe file and select it. Right click and "Delete"

Navigate to C:\Program Files find the MyPointsPointAlert folder and right click and "Delete"


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

okay I finally did it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 12:22:29 AM, on 11/1/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oops to me... missed those O17's... Told ya it was a long list to look through!

BTW who's the culprit by getting that .SCR file??? HMM?? lol


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

That log looks good.

On to the next account.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK
I looked at all of the logs you put down and it looks like you have the same things in each accounts. So just repeat everything you have done for each account and then post up the new hijack logs.

Also if I didn't mention these ones, these look suspicious too:

O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\asiclayer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\windows\msbb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Restart WSC Setting] C:\PROGRA~1\blcorp\UWCSuite\WSC\wscrestp.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B7D6BCB-18DA-BB1D-3C7E-D9BF7EF0AAF5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vxiehfge.dll


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I think this is going to get too confusing if we don't take the logs from each account one at a time.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you are going to have to run adawar/spybot and cwshredder under each account for them to remove all the crap.

I know this means running each application 4 times and reboot each time each application is run and for each account 

if this sounds confusing 

then admin account 

run spybot/ reboot run adaware/reboot/cwshredder reboot
next account same and so on 

Many of the parasites start up in current user only and can only be removed from that account 
spybot & adaware also have the same problem deleting from non open accounts


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

okay I will do it. It will take some time, I sure am glad I printed out instructions. I am quite computer illiterate, I had my 13 yr old show me how to cut& paste. I also want to thank you all for all your time and patience. I will post logs when finished.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

here is 1 new log.

C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\hijackthis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.supret.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://my.attbi.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
F0 - system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe beta.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe beta.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

I forgot to mention I could not run CW shredder "Index 0 is out of range"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.supret.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
F0 - system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe beta.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe beta.exe
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx

delete and restart


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

here is a new log 1 0f 4

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 9:32:03 AM, on 11/3/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\blcorp\UWCSuite\UltraZip\UltraZip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "D:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper Free Edition\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OEPowerPlugs] C:\Program Files\PowerPlugs\Outlook Express Stationery\OLExp\winoeinit.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: MyPoints - file://C:\Program Files\MyPointsPointAlert\System\Temp\mypoints_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

here is log 2 0f 4.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 9:51:29 AM, on 11/3/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\blcorp\UWCSuite\UltraZip\UltraZip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://my.attbi.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

here is log 3 of 4

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 10:08:55 AM, on 11/3/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\blcorp\UWCSuite\UltraZip\UltraZip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = about:blank
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

here is log 4 0f 4.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 10:14:18 AM, on 11/3/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\blcorp\UWCSuite\UltraZip\UltraZip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Point Alert (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://www.comcastsupport.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/WSA/shared/cab/x86/MSSecAdv.cab?1065667376026
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {73954DC6-A1B2-4157-966F-D9914A39F59C} (Vividence Connector Launcher) - http://task.vividence.com/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin.SecureControl) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/ActiveSecurity.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (Sony Pictures Game Downloader) - http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DE22A7AB-A739-4C58-AD52-21F9CD6306B7} (CTAdjust Class) - http://download.microsoft.com/download/Typography/Utility/1/WXP/EN-US/clearadj.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

All 4 logs look clean to me! :up:

Unless someone spots something I've missed you're good to go.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Flrman1:

Since I don't have AOL, for some reason this looks suspicous

C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe

any thoughts?


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you very much for all of your help. I have one more question. When I reboot, half way thru it stops, black screen says something about my discs fixed, press F1 to continue. Is there anyway to correct this so we can bypass this page?


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

re: any thoughts; we don't have AOL , although my daughter uses AOL instant messaging.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

acsd.exe:

AOL Connectivity Service - starts an automatic function that restores the connection should you lose it while online. Negates having go go through the procedure of signing back on manually

Convenient to have I guess if you are unfortunate enough to be stuck with AOHell! 


blusafire

Can you reboot and try to copy down the exact message so we can have a better idea what's up? Your description of the message isn't ringing any bells here.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

Copyright 1996-2001 Intel Corp
Intel Pentium 4 processor
1.70 GHz
256 mb System Ram
GB85010A

FIXED DISK 0: Quantum Fireball AS60.0

FIXED DISK 1: Maxtor 5T040H4

ATAPI CD ROM Compact DVD rom dvd-116
ATAPI CD ROM CW 038D Atapi Cd-R/rw

Legacy keyboard.....detected
Legacy mouse....detected
USB Legacy....Enabled


PRESS F1 to Resume


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Do you have to press F1 to continue?


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

yes every time.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

That would likely be a setting in the BIOS that needs changing. This is a normal opening screen, however you shouldn't have to press f1 to continue. Give me a bit and I'll see what I can find out.

I'm pretty sure it would have to be set that way in the BIOS setup, but I'm not real sure exactly where that setting would be.

Has it always been that way or did it just start happening?


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

Started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you access the bios setup, then exit out saving changes, even though you've made none.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

How do you access Bios setup?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Without reading back thru the thread to see if the machine has been identified, try F 1, F 2, DEL, Comcrap, oops, sorry, Compaq F 10, when the computer is first starting up.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

I pressed F2 was able to bring up bios saved & exited


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did the press F1 to continue message go away?


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

no, still there.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It might be that the HDD Detect is not on AUTO. THe setting is in the BIOS. You might want to check that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, is the message F1 to resume or F2 to enter bios setup, or just F1 to resume?

No new hardware, no new cables?


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Since you have children i would ask your son if he has played around in the bios, and perhaps if he remembers what he changed. If you do get it working again i would reccomend settign a bios password.


----------



## blusafire (Oct 15, 2003)

I think this is out of my capacity. I really don't know what I am suppose to do. just a reminder: I am computer illiterate. If you can walk me thru it, I will try.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Well alot of this depends on the bios maker and brand... What kind of computer do you have?

Take a look at this and see if it helps

http://www.lockdown.co.uk/security/biospsw.php


----------



## wackywiz (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks to me like the intel bios is having an issue w/usb keyboard and mouse. I would change the legacy support setting to off if it is on or to on if it is off. I remember seeing this before but I can't remember which way is goes.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

This maybe of help to you:
http://forums.techguy.org/t179808/s.html


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Enough already sleekluxury!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

He/she has a PM from me


----------



## Sootah (Nov 8, 2004)

How to read your HijackThis log

http://www.tweaksforgeeks.com/ReadHijackThisLog.html


----------



## jeremydumais (Nov 8, 2004)

From my side I have solved the problem by unplugged and replugged all the cable from the motherboard.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I am closing this year old thread before we get any other un needed remarks thanks


----------

